# Are ALL breath mints and sucking candies off limits?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Are there any that we IBS'ers can have? Sometimes I really crave for something.


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I actually find peppermints to be soothing. I try to keep altoids around for a real cramping attack since they have peppermint oil in them, which is an antispasmodic. And even though the regualr peppermints probably have little or no real peppermint in them, I will suck on them when in a stressful situation to calm my stomach down.I think what you really need to watch for are those with artificial sweeteners - if that is a trigger for you. I don't have any problem with those either in the small amounts in gum (although I rarely chew that either).nancy


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I actually find peppermints to be soothing. I try to keep altoids around for a real cramping attack since they have peppermint oil in them, which is an antispasmodic. And even though the regualr peppermints probably have little or no real peppermint in them, I will suck on them when in a stressful situation to calm my stomach down.I think what you really need to watch for are those with artificial sweeteners - if that is a trigger for you. I don't have any problem with those either in the small amounts in gum (although I rarely chew that either).nancy


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends entirely on what triggers you.EACH PERSON WITH IBS IS DIFFERENT AND THERE IS NO UNIVERSALLY BAD THING WE ALL HAVE TO AVOID NOR ANY UNIVERSALLY SAFE THING THAT WILL NOT BOTHER ANYONE!Ones with sorbitol and/or mannitol in them may loosen the stools.Altoids peppermints seem to have enough peppermint oil in them to ease cramps.Some people are more bothered by sugar-full candy than sugar-free.IF it causes you to swallow more air than usual you may belch more and you may have more intestinal gas (although the link there isn't that well established, but if you suck on candy all day long giving it a rest for a few days may be a good idea).K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends entirely on what triggers you.EACH PERSON WITH IBS IS DIFFERENT AND THERE IS NO UNIVERSALLY BAD THING WE ALL HAVE TO AVOID NOR ANY UNIVERSALLY SAFE THING THAT WILL NOT BOTHER ANYONE!Ones with sorbitol and/or mannitol in them may loosen the stools.Altoids peppermints seem to have enough peppermint oil in them to ease cramps.Some people are more bothered by sugar-full candy than sugar-free.IF it causes you to swallow more air than usual you may belch more and you may have more intestinal gas (although the link there isn't that well established, but if you suck on candy all day long giving it a rest for a few days may be a good idea).K.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I eat an occassional peppermint altoid sometimes and I tolerate them fine.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I eat an occassional peppermint altoid sometimes and I tolerate them fine.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Too strong of mint seems to irritate my GI system. Any fruity hard candy with citric acid in also is irritable for me. Otherwise, I can do them without problems. Because of the sugar/sweetners, I try not to have too many though.


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Too strong of mint seems to irritate my GI system. Any fruity hard candy with citric acid in also is irritable for me. Otherwise, I can do them without problems. Because of the sugar/sweetners, I try not to have too many though.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

I was told that if you get acid reflux peppermints are the last thing you should suck as they relax the oesophagus, the best thing to suck are hard fruit flavoured candy as they make your mouth water and dilute the acid. it works for me.


----------



## jacris (Feb 16, 2002)

I was told that if you get acid reflux peppermints are the last thing you should suck as they relax the oesophagus, the best thing to suck are hard fruit flavoured candy as they make your mouth water and dilute the acid. it works for me.


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Any kind of mint gives me stinky breath. Weird huh?


----------



## bellyknot (Jul 24, 2000)

Any kind of mint gives me stinky breath. Weird huh?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I think posting a topic sometimes get's me even more confused because so many people give so many different answers.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I think posting a topic sometimes get's me even more confused because so many people give so many different answers.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That's the nature of a bulletin board. A thousand people will agree with your post but they will see that two people have already agreed with it and keep quiet because they think they are being redundant . Along comes the 1001th person. He disagrees with it and he will open his mouth out loud and clear because he feel it is worth it to express an unheard of viewpoint. And so the cycle continues.......A survey might be a better idea


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

That's the nature of a bulletin board. A thousand people will agree with your post but they will see that two people have already agreed with it and keep quiet because they think they are being redundant . Along comes the 1001th person. He disagrees with it and he will open his mouth out loud and clear because he feel it is worth it to express an unheard of viewpoint. And so the cycle continues.......A survey might be a better idea


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I think the other thing you're seeing is that IBS is not the same for all people. Before I came onto this board, I assumed IBS meant the same thing to everyone - definitely D that came and went, sometimes alternating with C. I never imagined that people had daily D or only C not to mention the other "flavors." So there will never be "one" answer to a question such as this - only people giving their experience, you gleaning from it what may work for you and then trying it.I think once they know more about IBS, that we'll find it is a group of conditions and not just one syndrome.nancy


----------



## nmwinter (May 31, 2001)

I think the other thing you're seeing is that IBS is not the same for all people. Before I came onto this board, I assumed IBS meant the same thing to everyone - definitely D that came and went, sometimes alternating with C. I never imagined that people had daily D or only C not to mention the other "flavors." So there will never be "one" answer to a question such as this - only people giving their experience, you gleaning from it what may work for you and then trying it.I think once they know more about IBS, that we'll find it is a group of conditions and not just one syndrome.nancy


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I tolerate original Worther's candies quite well. Altoids help with mild nausea but can trigger my GERD sometimes. LifeSavers are a definate no-no for me.


----------



## WD40 (Jun 7, 1999)

I tolerate original Worther's candies quite well. Altoids help with mild nausea but can trigger my GERD sometimes. LifeSavers are a definate no-no for me.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

I can have wintergreen Tic-tacs. For some reason it made me feel ... better ??If I get thirsty and dont drink or have mint ...its all over. I love them.


----------



## NewBreedGirl (Aug 22, 2000)

I can have wintergreen Tic-tacs. For some reason it made me feel ... better ??If I get thirsty and dont drink or have mint ...its all over. I love them.


----------



## dc (Jan 30, 1999)

I always suck on peppermint hard candies and find that it helps to soothe my stomach.


----------



## dc (Jan 30, 1999)

I always suck on peppermint hard candies and find that it helps to soothe my stomach.


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

i'm with kmottus ..it's different for everyone! you'll just have to see what you can tolerate and what you cant..


----------



## Elariel (Jan 1, 1999)

i'm with kmottus ..it's different for everyone! you'll just have to see what you can tolerate and what you cant..


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I may try the wintergreen tick tacs...what about gum???


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

I may try the wintergreen tick tacs...what about gum???


----------

